# Erste Maledivenbilder



## Dorschrobby (18. Februar 2005)

Wie einige wissen war ich mit Kai und anderen auf den Malediven, war ein geiler Trip, der leider vom Wind etwas verblasen wurde.
haben aber reichlich Fisch gefangen, häng mal ein paar Bilder dran.


----------



## Dorschrobby (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Erste Maledivenbilder*

Christian mit Dorade,Kai mit Baracuda


----------



## Dorschrobby (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Erste Maledivenbilder*

2 Wahoo, einmal Andreas, einmal Kai


----------



## Rausreißer (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Erste Maledivenbilder*

Endgeiler GT #6 

Gernot #h


----------



## wodibo (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Erste Maledivenbilder*

Da gibts doch ganz bestimmt nen feinen Bericht mit gaaaanz vielen Pics dazu.....Büüüüüüüttttteeeee :m #6


----------



## Fischkoopp (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Erste Maledivenbilder*

Saustarke Pic's#6


----------



## ex-elbangler (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Erste Maledivenbilder*

sehr schön.

Ich bin, glaub ein wenig neidisch......


----------



## brandungsteufel (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Erste Maledivenbilder*

Respekt!!!!!!!!!! Klasse Fische!!!!!!!!!!

Aber die quali der Pics ist nicht der Hammer 

MFG


----------



## HD4ever (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Erste Maledivenbilder*



			
				ex-elbangler schrieb:
			
		

> sehr schön.
> 
> Ich bin, glaub ein wenig neidisch......



.............kenn ich noch einen  ....  |uhoh: 
urlaubsreif und sonnenentwönt noch dazu  !!!!   |kopfkrat
klasse Bilder !!!


----------



## Bison (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Erste Maledivenbilder*

Die Dorade sieht ja wie ein Miniatur-Wal aus...


----------



## Jetblack (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Erste Maledivenbilder*

Der GT ist der Klopper, danach kommt der Dolphin - Prima, daß Ihr einen erfolgreichen Trip hattet.

.....und jetzt wart ich auf MEHR!!!!!

Jetblack


----------



## Sailfisch (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Erste Maledivenbilder*

Moin Robert!

Schöne Bilder, leider kann ich meine noch nicht einstellen, weil mein Rechner zu Hause keine USB Schnittstelle hat. Wird aber am Sonntag oder Montag erledigt! Besten Dank für Deine Bilder.

@ Wodi
Bericht kommt selbstredend!


----------



## Big Fins (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Erste Maledivenbilder*

Tolle Bilder, stark...meeeeeehr, viel meeeeehr.

Habt ihr dort noch irgendwas von Zerstörung seit der Flutwelle mitbekommen? Würd mich schon interessieren.


----------



## dirkbo (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Erste Maledivenbilder*

Wow, was für geile Pics ..... auchwillbiggamewieder!!!!


----------



## Dorschrobby (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Erste Maledivenbilder*



> Aber die quali der Pics ist nicht der Hammer


 hmm, muß die Bilder ja verkleinern um sie einstellen zu können, oder gibt es einen Trick wie die Qualität nicht so leidet ???
Hatten übrigens auch einige dunkle, fast schwarze GT, häng mal ein Bild dran.


----------



## Dorschrobby (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Erste Maledivenbilder*

Soo, und nochmal Kai mit GT, man beachte seinen Gesichtsausdruck  

Andreas mit großem GT

Kai, eine Bitte, kannst Du von deinen Bildern gleich eine CD brennen und mir zusenden, sende Dir PN mit meiner Adresse, brauch auch noch deine.


----------



## Sailfisch (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Erste Maledivenbilder*



			
				Dorschrobby schrieb:
			
		

> Kai, eine Bitte, kannst Du von deinen Bildern gleich eine CD brennen und mir zusenden.



Selbstredend! Geht Montag raus!


----------



## Fishbuster (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Erste Maledivenbilder*

Prima, freut mich, War schönes Light Tackle Fishing für euch
und wieder Heil zurück, die Hauptsache.
Petri Heil


----------



## Big Fins (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Erste Maledivenbilder*

Aber hola, hans..ähh Kai im Glück :q .
Dann hat Deine Taurus also die Feuerprobe bestanden !!?#6 
Was ist denn mit der Mitchell Multi geworden, noch ganz?


----------



## angeltreff (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Erste Maledivenbilder*

Goooil - da hält einer den Bara aber mit viel Respekt.


----------



## Big Fins (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Erste Maledivenbilder*

Ja stimmt, :q ist mir auch noch garnicht aufgefallen. "Ich bin Schnappi, das kleine Krok....ähh Baracudie"
Da hat der Sailfish aber wirklich alle Alamglocken an :q .


----------



## Sailfisch (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Erste Maledivenbilder*



			
				plaa Sawai schrieb:
			
		

> Aber hola, hans..ähh Kai im Glück :q .
> Dann hat Deine Taurus also die Feuerprobe bestanden !!?#6
> Was ist denn mit der Mitchell Multi geworden, noch ganz?



Ich will den Bericht nicht in Einzelteilen vorwegnehmen. Nur soviel, die Mitchells habe ich im Koffer gelassen, weil zuviel Trollingmaterial zur Verfügung stand, wobei die Rollen ( Penn / Shimano ) besser waren, die Kombinationen mit geflochtener Schnur allerdings nicht. Als bekennende Neuling habe ich daher anderen das Feld beim Trolling überlassen.

Beim Poppern war die Rute ( Sportex Carat Strong 3m, 400g WG ) ideal, wenngleich mancher die 2,70m bevorzugt hätte. Bekanntlichermaßen fische ich aber sehr gern lang. Die Rollen haben es alle mitgemacht, bei der Daiwa Emcast hat sich allerdings das Bremsgeräusch am 1. Tag verabschiedet, bei der Tica Taurus fliegt für meine Gefühle der Bügel zu häufig ungewollt zu (ansonsten eine Spitzenrolle) ideal war die Tica Dolphin.


----------



## rob (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Erste Maledivenbilder*

super bilder!!!
da bin ich aber jetzt gespannt auf mehr!
freut mich das ihr gut gefangen habt.
lg rob


----------



## haukep (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Erste Maledivenbilder*

HAMMER!!  Sowas will ich auch mal drillen, das muss so mega Laune machen...


----------



## Kabeljaukönig (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Erste Maledivenbilder*

moin Leute,
ich seh immer nette Beiträge so dies von Euch aber irgendwie fehlen mir die Bilder dazu...
Ich will sie auch mal sehen... wie komm ich ran an die tollen pic`s
Zumal ich auch demnächst in Urlaub fliege zwar nicht auf die Malediven sondern in die Karibik (Guadeloupe).
Dann möchte ich auch gern ein paar Bilder von Thun`s, Blue Marlin & Co. reinstellen...:q 

Viele Grüße aus Hamburg Euer

Kabeljaukönig

catch more fish:g


----------



## Sailfisch (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Erste Maledivenbilder*

Hallo Kabeljaukönig,

Bilder findest Du in diesem Thema in den Beiträgen 1, 2, 3, 15 u 16! Kannst Du die sehen? 
In den kommenden Tagen werde ich meinen Bericht einstellen, dann werde ich noch mehr Bilder einstellen.


----------



## Flatfischer (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Erste Maledivenbilder*

Hi Sailfisch, hoffentlich geht der Bericht noch diese Woche rein, denn Samstag geht mein Flieger auf die Mallos  |supergri  |supergri . Hoffentlich haben wir ein bißchen weniger Wind; als Truppe von hauptsächlich Fliegenfischern fänden wir Windstärke 6 mit Böen von 70 km/h (wie Ihr es nach dem Wetterbericht ja reichlich hattet) nicht so prickelnd. Habt Ihr mehrere Dolphins gefangen (das ist nämlich noch bei Traumfisch beim Trolling)?
Warte schon voller Vorfreude auf den Bericht!
Gruß Flatfischer


----------



## Sailfisch (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Erste Maledivenbilder*

Hallo Flatfischer,
wir haben insgesamt 3 Dolphins gefangen. Zwei waren gut, einer eher klein. Eine weitere sehr schöne Dorade hatte ich an der Popperrute. Leider konnte sie sich wieder losreißen.
Hoffe den Bericht noch diese Woche einzustellen. 
Auf welches Schiff geht ihr?


----------



## trond (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Erste Maledivenbilder*

Fint fisk!!!  


grattis  #6 #6 #6 #6 #6


----------



## Flatfischer (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Erste Maledivenbilder*

Mashibaru. Ich nehme mal an, dass Ihr auf dem gleichen Schiff wart; der Mohammed hat ja nur zwei für Angler geeignete Boote.  Hattet Ihr Ibrahim als Kapitän? Ich hoffe, dass wir ihn bekommen; der Junge reißt sich ja wirklich den Hintern für einen


----------



## Sailfisch (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Erste Maledivenbilder*



			
				Flatfischer schrieb:
			
		

> Mashibaru. Ich nehme mal an, dass Ihr auf dem gleichen Schiff wart; der Mohammed hat ja nur zwei für Angler geeignete Boote.  Hattet Ihr Ibrahim als Kapitän? Ich hoffe, dass wir ihn bekommen; der Junge reißt sich ja wirklich den Hintern für einen



Jupp, wir waren auch auf der Mashibaru und hatten Ibrahim als Skipper. Aber auch der Rest der Crew war super, insbesondere der Koch, Susan.
Ab Sommer kommt übrigens ein neues Schiff dazu, wir konnten es schon im Dock bewundern. Ist noch größer und macht einen sehr guten Eindruck.


----------



## Adrian* (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Erste Maledivenbilder*

fett  #r  #r  #r


----------



## wodibo (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Erste Maledivenbilder*



			
				Kabeljaukönig schrieb:
			
		

> moin Leute,
> ich seh immer nette Beiträge so dies von Euch aber irgendwie fehlen mir die Bilder dazu...
> Ich will sie auch mal sehen... wie komm ich ran an die tollen pic`s
> Zumal ich auch demnächst in Urlaub fliege zwar nicht auf die Malediven sondern in die Karibik (Guadeloupe).
> ...



Wie es klingt kannst Du gar keine Bilder sehen.
Geh mal auf Profil (ganz oben die grüne Leiste) und im nächsten Fenster auf Einstellungen. Da mußt Du etwas runterscrollen bis "Anzeige von Themen" und da mußt Du ein Häkchen setzen bei "Grafiken anzeigen". Dann klappts auch mit den Pics :m


----------

